# Trolling motor



## lswoody (May 26, 2008)

I have a 1985 foot operated Motorguide Brute trolling motor with 41# thrust t-motor with variable speed. Problem is it only operates at a certain speed. I know it is not high speed, I think it is on the low side. What does it need to fix it???? Can this be fixed at a resonable cost???? Thanks!!!!! Scott Woody


----------



## Jim (May 26, 2008)

Is there a switch for the speeds or is it the type where the harder you press the faster it goes?


----------



## lswoody (May 26, 2008)

Jim said:


> Is there a switch for the speeds or is it the type where the harder you press the faster it goes?



There is a dial swith on the side. It does not have 5 set speeds like alot of t-motors. It is variable in the sense that you can run it anywhere from zero to 41# and anywhere in between. But if I turn the dial one way I have nothing, turn it the other way and all I have is the one slow speed. It never gets faster or slower. It is either that one speed or nothing. The model # is: 755 Weedless. Thanks, Scott Woody


----------



## Popeye (May 26, 2008)

Sounds like a rheostat problem or circuit board issue.

John Jones would be the guy I talk to about narrowing it down.

https://www.jonestrollingmotor.com/


----------



## sccamper (May 28, 2008)

My Motorguide has a dial on the side also. It doesnt work on the 2 lowest settings. The reostat switch/dial is $25 online, (for mine) yours might be differant.

I did take my switch out and cleaned the contacts. Got it working for a couple months.


----------



## cyberflexx (May 28, 2008)

Yup, sounds like a Rheostat.. Depending on how old it is, could you take it apart and clean the contacts in the dial? This might be to hard to accomplish though.. Does the motor run full speed when you bypass the rheostat and wire the motor directly to the battery? This will rule out any motor damage issue. If you can, try to shoot some electronics contact cleaner into the Rheostat to see if that might help.. just trying to help out a little...

I found this on the net and it might help...

To resolve the problem with a dead spot or erratic throttle, the wiper and rheostat need to be deoxidized and the wiper should be adjusted to ensure positive contact with the wire wound rheostat.
A burnishing tool is useful to deoxidize a wiper or the windings of a rheostat. It's kind of like a thin nail file but with a much finer abrasive surface. Alternatively, you can use #600 or #400 sandpaper. 
Next, clean the edge of the wire wound rheostat that the wiper touches. Do not sand side to side but rather with the direction of the wire turns. Make sure no wire is broken. If it is, that's another repair we'll write about soon. Lastly, check all the electrical connections that use a screw and make sure they are snug.


----------



## Jim (May 29, 2008)

cyberflexx said:


> Yup, sounds like a Rheostat.. Depending on how old it is, could you take it apart and clean the contacts in the dial? This might be to hard to accomplish though.. Does the motor run full speed when you bypass the rheostat and wire the motor directly to the battery? This will rule out any motor damage issue. If you can, try to shoot some electronics contact cleaner into the Rheostat to see if that might help.. just trying to help out a little...
> 
> I found this on the net and it might help...
> 
> ...




God info there! Hope thats the fix! =D>


----------



## lswoody (May 29, 2008)

Thanks Guys!!!!! Will try what you suggested. Hopefully it will work. Good fishin, Woody


----------

